# Your last chance to get Bilstein Shocks and Coilovers at the current price



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Bilstein USA has announced a price increase that goes into effect tomorrow, October 1st 2008. 








The pricing on all Bilstein shocks and coilovers will increase. 

If you have been thinking about purchasing a set of Bilstein Sport Shocks or Coilovers for your car, this is your last chance to do so before the price increase.

Click here to place your orders now with the current lower price


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Your last chance to get Bilstein Shocks and Coilovers at the current price ([email protected])*

Awesome.
What are the part numbers for the front and rear set for my 2001 allroad?
I will take front and rear.


----------

